
Show HN: Hyvor Talk – a better way to add comments to blogs - supz_k
Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;m Supun from Hyvor Talk ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talk.hyvor.com ), a commenting platform for websites.<p>First, to be clear, Hyvor is the startup I&#x27;m building and Hyvor Talk is the first product of it.<p>Here&#x27;s how it started. I&#x27;m a PHP dev and I did a blog a little while ago. When it came to adding comments I didn&#x27;t like the options available there for three reasons.<p>1. Some were not privacy-focused. They collected a bunch of user&#x27;s data and placed ads on users&#x27; sites.<p>2. Most of them were not modern-looking.<p>3. Most of them were expensive.<p>So, I created my own commenting system for my website with only comments and replies. After a few weeks, I thought it would be better if I could allow others to use this and solve the above 3 problems. So, in December 2019, I started working on this full time. Since then, I have developed many features (most of them are based on suggestions I got through our Discord server).<p>Here are some features&#x2F;facts about it.<p>* It does not collect users&#x27; data. * It&#x27;s fast because of no third party code, ads, etc.<p>* It has a powerful AJAX-based moderation console. * It&#x27;s completely free up to 40,000 page views per month.<p>* It&#x27;s fully customizable (colors, fonts, texts) - You can see some customized pages in our landing page.<p>* It has a built-in spam detector.<p>* I and my girlfriend (a graphic designer) worked hard to make the system as much as user-friendly and attractive.<p>At the moment, I&#x27;m happy to say, 20+ websites use this commenting system actively. More than 1000 users have signed up as commenters.<p>Thank you for checking this out! I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback.
======
hjkm
I think this looks really awesome. Love the design. I would put the comments
higher up on the landing page (definitely above the list of features /
installation guide etc).

~~~
supz_k
Hey!

I cannot imagine how this coincide. An hour ago, I added comments to the
homepage. However, I added it to the bottom of the page. As you say, it would
be better if I add it to the top.

Thank you very much!

